# I got this in email this morning.....



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

http://pinterest.com/loopymango/

It's a link to a site that sells knit kits....a little out of my range pricewise but the picture in my email was interesting...LOL...I attached it....


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, there was a video out not long ago. The lady was using trees to knit with. 100 strands of yarn at a time. Turned into a twin size bed mattress. I think I would be lost working with needles this big..


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

I have used size 50 needles and they hurt your hands after a while


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, that yarn is expensive - I'll stick with Joann's and my LYS.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

That's not knitting, it's wrestling! No thank you.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I'll bet it's knitting like a snail moves.........slow. Intriguing though and rather pretty.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

Noooooooooooooooooo thank,would be like knitting with telegraph poles :wink: :roll:


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

I saw some yarn online that was like this and it cost $134.00 for about 40 some yds!!!!!!!! Not for me and I agree that it would be very hard knitting for anyone with arthritic problems! 

Arlie


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

My shoulders hurt just looking at it! :shock:


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

AND if one were to run into any vampires well you are covered with those 'stakes'!

Was it an April Fool's email that is still making rounds?


----------



## lilangel (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow! I would need to lift weights to do that. I cannot imagine how heavy the project would be.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

and where do you wear such a creation?


----------



## Airy Fairy (Aug 2, 2011)

Not wanting to be a doomsayer but BEWARE..there was a warning sent out in the last couple of days on the Pinterest site that the spammers had got into it.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe I can lessen my stash yet!


----------



## PaulineRose (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, dangerous for anyone sitting next to you! You could do them a serious injury. Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> http://pinterest.com/loopymango/
> 
> It's a link to a site that sells knit kits....a little out of my range pricewise but the picture in my email was interesting...LOL...I attached it....


 :? Did somebody forget to spin that wool? It looks like it has come straight from the sheep. Amazing!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

whackydo said:


> Not wanting to be a doomsayer but BEWARE..there was a warning sent out in the last couple of days on the Pinterest site that the spammers had got into it.


Thanks for that warning. What else is new? Geeeeez......


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Does anyone out there knit with size 59 needles? 
I've tried but can't! 

Pzoe


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

This could be knit with roving, which is not that expensive,
and used as a mattress pad, pad for a lounging chair, I keep thinking comfort because it would be soft and cushy and would knit up quickly.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

the largest needles i've used are #35... and it's very slow going because they are so difficult to coordinate. can't even imagine trying to use anything this large!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

mangosalsa said:


> This could be knit with roving, which is not that expensive,
> and used as a mattress pad, pad for a lounging chair, I keep thinking comfort because it would be soft and cushy and would knit up quickly.


To use it as a chair blanket to sit on would be a good idea. It looks like something that men would enjoy knitting with and definitely, we could appreciate their strength - certainly not dainty and could be a seller in the right garment. :thumbup:


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

That kind of yarn is not for me. Might as well be knitting straight from the sheep or goat. However, I wouldn't mind having a set of those needles...it would be interesting to see the end result of regular yarn knitted on those needles...sort of like a quick mesh?


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I wonder what it would cost you if you used heavy wire instead of yarn...a few yo and a couple of cables you could fence in your entire yard.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Years ago broomstick lace was all the rage but this takes that to a whole different level. No thanks, I'll stick to my small easily stored needles; hehehe, on the other hand you could use them for fencing until you need them again !!!


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wonder how long it takes to complete this. Fifteen minutes??


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

pzoe said:


> Does anyone out there knit with size 59 needles?
> I've tried but can't!
> 
> Pzoe


I've knitted super bulky yarn with size 50 needles--never heard of size 59's. Where are they available?


----------



## TNKnitter (Jan 3, 2012)

Our grand daughter knitted a scarf with needles her grandfather made from dowels. She used roving divided in thirds. We wrapped the strands in a sheet and felted it a bit in the bathtub. It went very fast and she was happy with it. She has ordered roving from The Sheep Shed Studios to do a blanket. The scarf was very soft and comfy. I will be interested to see how the blanket turns out.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

No...it's a real site and what they're making is rugs....and selling kits for the rugs. I'd never buy one because I don't use rugs AND these are too expensive!!!...and I couldn't use those needles....LOL


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Price is out of reach for me, I will stick with Walmart, JoAnn's and Michaels yarn. Needles are way to large for me to handle beside's , I would be tired out before I got one row done. Thanks for sharing the site.


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

What in the world was she knitting??


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

mbaker751 said:


> What in the world was she knitting??


a rug.....and it says the needles are $36.00...wow


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

A few years ago, the Museum of Contemporary Art in Chicago had a huge knitted installation. They used needles at least this size, and offered the opportunity for folks to take some stitches. I didn't get a chance to see it in person, but thought it was a really interesting idea.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

I knitted beautiful cowls (holding 3 different textures of yarn together) with size 50 needles and loved the outcome! Talk about FAST knitting! I got the idea and pattern from a fellow KPer, a male, who posts a lot on this site. But, I have forgotten his name at the moment. My DD, DIL, myself, and friends were thrilled with the cowls. Beautiful! I'll post pictures of a couple.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

BTW, bought the first pair of size 50 needles at Michaels for probably around $5.99, can't really remember. Then, got another pair, plus size 35, I think, at Tuesday Morning for dirt cheap, maybe $1.99. Both are very light weight and fun to knit with once you get used to holding them. The fun part is that the results are SO fast! The first cowl, the red one, I did exactly as the man on here said. The others I made a little wider. But, they turned out really nice and, again, SO fast!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Egad! My hands start hurting hurt just thinking about knitting with needles that big!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have never seen anything like it. thanks for sharing. You are so high tech to put it on here, I admire you.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow Jumbo stitches :-D


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

djones5252 said:


> I knitted beautiful cowls (holding 3 different textures of yarn together) with size 50 needles and loved the outcome! Talk about FAST knitting! I got the idea and pattern from a fellow KPer, a male, who posts a lot on this site. But, I have forgotten his name at the moment. My DD, DIL, myself, and friends were thrilled with the cowls. Beautiful! I'll post pictures of a couple.


You look so happy and love the cowls.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

That would be fun to try. That is if I had the money for the yarn and needles.


----------



## GrammyLinda (Oct 14, 2011)

I used size 50 needles to make an afghan for my king size bed, using four strands of simply soft. It took me almost 3 years because I could only knit on it for two months a year. It was so heavy and to hot. I didn't mind the size of the needles, but the cord was the same size, and the stitches did not slide very easy. Another reason it took so long. It keeps us nice and warm, for the two months we need it.


----------



## Merrywitch (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow !! I had intended to knit a rug in the not too distant future ! (Is that 50 US needles - and anyone know where they are in the UK ?)

Found them ! They are 25mm here - have just sent for a pair £6.15 incl.postage in preparation for my rug wool - not expected for a month from the States. If I cannot handle them or they break, as they're plastic , I'll go down in size !


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

OMG!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder what she was making? It would be a neat rug perhaps.


----------



## jbaumgart (Oct 7, 2011)

TammyK, I'm with you but my hands hurt also


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I made two lapghans with sz 50 needles and four strands of yarn. Barely finished them before my hands, elbow, shoulders and neck screamed "no more!"


----------



## knittwittibe46 (Mar 20, 2012)

INTER-EST-ING... I'll pass on this one though, lol.

ibe


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

joycevv said:


> I wonder what she was making? It would be a neat rug perhaps.


Yes...it's a rug


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have very small hands. Don't think I could even get them around those needles! Thanks for sharing--kind of a "what on earth" moment!


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

Not exactly portable, is it? Or practical either.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

Wonder what would happen if you "felted" something that huge...maybe a wonderful rug? Saw a video of a gal who used needles that looked like fence posts, she was knitting mariners' rope into a rug...a rope company paid her to do it, and documented her whole adventure. Cool to watch, not a project I'll put on my list.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

What on earth could you make with those???? Can you imagine the weight?? To much work and for what???


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

THis picture made me laugh out loud!


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

IMHO, when you work in this size, there's no finesse or fine display of talent/ability, just something grossly manufactured.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> No...it's a real site and what they're making is rugs....and selling kits for the rugs. I'd never buy one because I don't use rugs AND these are too expensive!!!...and I couldn't use those needles....LOL


OH man....wouldn't that be fantastic carpeting? Can you just imagine how amazing that would be underfoot all the time? I am nearly done sewing together a rug done with I-cord and that's squishy and wonderful. I may have to look at this seriously, despite the expense!


----------



## notsuzy (Mar 28, 2012)

I agree with everyone. This does not look like a relaxing hobby that knitting is supposed to be. PS you don't wear the finished project, it is a "mattress" or blanket or tent maybe?


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

It's like knitting with table legs! Awkward.


----------



## Schipperke (Nov 12, 2011)

It'd be a good thing to do as a workout. Save going to the gym......not that I do!!!!!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Th largest needles I ever used was a size 15 and my shoulders and hands were screaming! I will leave those to younger, heartier souls than I. It was an interesting post, however and I thank you for it. Edith M


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

kangaroo said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo thank,would be like knitting with telegraph poles :wink: :roll:


Or a couple of 2x4s at the very least. No thanks. :?


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Ouch!


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

That's impressive, like knitting a roving without spinning it first!!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

oh my! It would be fun to try


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

A good scarf could we worked two stitches across with that, gosh! I've seen pics of those before... My friend wanted some needles big lengthwise, so we looked up "large needles" and that came up. She had to turn them down, haha. Knitting with California Redwoods must be hard on the fingers, haha.


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

That's FUNNY!


----------



## pulitz22 (Feb 25, 2012)

I often said to my children, "Just because something can be done, should it be done?" Doesn't even look like knitting. Bonnie


----------



## grandmaeaster (Apr 4, 2012)

I saw that to but I have trouble with holding the small needles I have! I don't think I could lift tree limbs. I also could not pay the prices they want for that kind of yarn.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

One word comes to mind.....INSANITY!


----------



## pollyana (Jun 2, 2011)

love the soft look of the yarn but not at the price. Interesting needles


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

My thinking -- why? ? ? ?


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I just will let others do that! I would rather use my 0.7 mm with 120 or 160 thread!!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Heres an afghan on KP, done by pfflyer on size 35s: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-1847-1.html
This demo on You Tube shows giant needles and they would surely give some physical therapist work after using them: 



This big needle cushion uses 8 strands of yarn on whatever size the needles are: 



Also, Lion Brand has several patterns done on size 50s, what they call Quik Sticks. 
Then, theres the Hot Damn afghan: http://www.knitting-crochet.com/hotdamn.html
This is a drop stitch Hot Damn: http://yarnknitreadlit.blogspot.com/2008/12/hot-damn-afghan.html
Pfflyer uses plastic circular needles which takes of the arm strain. She purchased hers from an LYS and I ordered a set of maple circular needles from: http://jenkinswoodworking.com/Knitting_Needles.htm which sells them from size 12 through size 50, some in in-between sizes you cant find elsewhere. I have to use wooden needles so the knitting doesnt slide off (Im a loosey goosey knitter) and I like long cables. Jenkins sells them up to 45 inches. Id have liked a 60 because I intend to do mostly afghans with the size 35, but Im happy with the 45. 
There is a prayer shawl done on large needles in the picture section of todays KP: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-72692-1.html
If you check the designers Ravelry page, there is at least one shawl done on 35s and a number of others done on 15s through 19s. 
This one is of Louis Chiquettes prayer shawls is done on 35s: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/3-skein-eyelet-stitch-prayer-shawl
This is the page that shows all of his submissions: http://www.ravelry.com/designers/louis-chicquette
If you want to work with large needles, get plastic or wooden circulars so you dont kill your arms. The circulars are so much easier to handle. Get the longest cable you can, because it makes it easier to knit back and forth. 
If you're concerned about expensive yarn, just use multiple strands of bargain store yarn!
I Googled and found these size 35 circulars:
http://www.amazon.com/Bamboo-Circular-Knitting-Needles-available/dp/B002YK9FZU
http://www.lionbrand.com/6030/PictPage/1922210562.html
http://www.etsy.com/listing/87132501/40-inch-long-size-35-bamboo-circular


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

That is a big WOW! It sure would be fun to try, but way out of my price range.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ya think you could take those needles on a plane? lol lol lol


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

moke: I think those would be safest needles of all. You'd have to say "stand back" so I can stab you! Of course, your neighbor might object to large straight needles as you knocked her/him in the gut as you swung them around to use. What a hoot. The attendant would probably confiscate them as a general nusicience and force you to deplane at the next stop. Of course, that presumes you could convince TSA they were genuine knitting needles!


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

More like a Trawler net lol


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

My Oh My, those are huge, i would never use them


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Sorry, have enough problems with regular size needles. Although knitting a mattress would be interesting!


----------



## ann headley (Mar 22, 2011)

I do not think I could use these big needles. I do not like big needle knitting; I prefer the smaller needles -- the way the project comes out is much better looking I think


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Made me smile. People come up with the strangest ideas! How would anyone think of doing that?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Thems some big uns!!!!!~:O)


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

There ya go, that's about my style: 4 stitches per foot (or so). LOL.


----------



## Rosalind (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it is called 'extreme knitting'. There were a few stalls selling the kits at the Hobbycraft show at the NEC in Birmingham last month. It is for making rugs.


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

When I see something new and interesting tried out I think it is terrific. Experimenting to see what happens is what has brought us out of the caves as a species. Someone may look at this add to it, deviate a little, make some kind of a change who knows and all the naysayers here would be so impressed even though it would be a tweaking of the same method. Has no one here ever knit with copper wire? Makes beautiful necklaces, bracelets etc. What adventurous knitting have folks in this group done?


----------



## Tartantoes (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Pheonix, Thanks for sharing this large kniting - it is fantastic. It has really inspired me to experiment. I have checked out every site given in all this blog and saved it.
I intend trying rugs, cushions and afghans. Great!!! 
Margaret


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey, it doesn't hurt to experiment...LOL


----------



## pksgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> Hey, it doesn't hurt to experiment...LOL


I like the big needles, LOL you get a project done in no time. and you get used to holding the needles, granted the wooden ones look pretty heavy. but i use the plastics. they are comfortable. just lay your stash of yarn out in front of ya as so not to get it into a tangled mess. great pattern book out that goes with the big stix. I think its Lion brand. and I think the most strands is 5.


----------



## yarn collector (Oct 8, 2011)

i knitted a baby blanket for my son on size 50s with 5 strands of baby yarn (might have been sport weight) hard to remember he is 32 now...


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a huge crochet hook...bought it when someone gave me some big bulky yarn....never thought of using it with multiple strands of yarn....I'll have to look into that!!!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen them on Knitting Daily and they appear to be more than my hands can handle.


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Here I am on page 6 or 7. I'm usually the last to see or say anything. Those huge needles really got my attention. I was just wondering what you would make with something that large. What she was knitting looked nice, but what was it? Someone said that someone else make a mattress, I don't think that project in my future.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

More nutty stuff on the "net!
And I thought yarn bombing was silly AND wasteful.......
Diff'rnt strokes fer diff/rnt folks...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't mind using them for a super fast scarf or shawl.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Phoenix said:


> http://pinterest.com/loopymango/
> 
> It's a link to a site that sells knit kits....a little out of my range pricewise but the picture in my email was interesting...LOL...I attached it....


I've seen the needles they sell themselves. I think it was at Stitches East last fall. Not my cup of tea and I love all sorts of weird knitting things.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

poodlepad said:


> Here I am on page 6 or 7. I'm usually the last to see or say anything. Those huge needles really got my attention. I was just wondering what you would make with something that large. What she was knitting looked nice, but what was it? Someone said that someone else make a mattress, I don't think that project in my future.


She's knitting a rug...


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh Noooooooooo..
You've got to be kidding!!! :lol:


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well. That makes sense then... It shouldn't take too long... :roll:


----------



## kim82352 (Jun 9, 2011)

www.bagsmith.com

sells these huge needles, even larger than the ones shown. It's fun to look at them, they're expensive though. The site has some patterns and a customer gallery of things made. The size 50s hurt my hands too, so I can't imagine using these, maybe 2-3 stitches per day!. As for the 40-yard skein, remember that yarn of this size will go a long way.


----------



## SueSch (Mar 18, 2011)

There was a lady recently at a craft show here in Australia who knitted with her arms I didn't actually get to see her in action but I believe it was interesting I think I would find it rather clumsy -like the really big needles


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

dachsmom said:


> I have used size 50 needles and they hurt your hands after a while


 Yah know I was looking at that pic and my hands started to ache just looking at them!!!


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

Knitry said:


> There ya go, that's about my style: 4 stitches per foot (or so). LOL.


You drive a big huge F350 diesel don't you??? :thumbup:


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I would LOVE to see the look on the TSA people at the airport if you tried to take those on a plane!! :thumbup:


----------



## mangosalsa (Nov 10, 2011)

IF you get Country Living Magazine....take a look at the furniture on page 110 with the knit sea grass covering. This is the May 2012 issue. I bet they used jumbo needles. But it is hard to get a good idea of the size. Looks pretty good.


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Yo Mamma, wow the needles are huge


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

That would be a site to see! At the airport.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

If you want to take it with you while waiting for a dr. appointment or to have your car inspected I advise you to put it in a wheel barrow. I think it would be too heavy to carry and I can't imagine how big the bag would have to be to put it in.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Not....making knots?


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

djones5252 said:


> BTW, bought the first pair of size 50 needles at Michaels for probably around $5.99, can't really remember. Then, got another pair, plus size 35, I think, at Tuesday Morning for dirt cheap, maybe $1.99. Both are very light weight and fun to knit with once you get used to holding them. The fun part is that the results are SO fast! The first cowl, the red one, I did exactly as the man on here said. The others I made a little wider. But, they turned out really nice and, again, SO fast!


Thanks for the great idea...I was new to knitting and thought I had bought a size 25 needle (nope, it was 25mm, size 50). Now I know what to try making with them! Love the pictures.


----------



## Tanglewoodfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

I used size 50 needles(made of plastic) to knit a rug with rovings made from my alpacas. I then felted it. Unfortunately, I felted it a bit too long and it turned out to be much smaller than what I wanted. I will try it again and this time, watch the timing when I felt it. I think that is what the picture is showing, someone knitting with rovings. The end result is a very firm and thick product, which is great for a rug.


----------

